# Wentworth fans?  Australian women's prison drama



## Ameriscot (Sep 30, 2016)

I know a couple of you said you watched Wentworth but it was buried in another thread.

We just finished watching Season 4 on Netflix.  Wow!!  So many twists and turns.  Can't wait for Season 5!!


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 30, 2016)

Is this the original series that was called Prisoner in OZ, or a remake?


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 30, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Is this the original series that was called Prisoner in OZ, or a remake?



Not familiar with Prisoner in Oz, but this a new series.  The one we just watched was this years production. I believe it is a remake of Prisoner.  

Really great acting and good scripts. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2433738/


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 30, 2016)

That's good, because Prisoner was excruciatingly bad.
Bad enough to be a cult series.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Sep 30, 2016)

I agree, fantastic show.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 30, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> I agree, fantastic show.



Have you finished Season 4?


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 30, 2016)

I enjoyed the series also. The actress  who played the warden was great with the role. I think I do remember reading that it was a remake of an older Australian series over on IMDB.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 30, 2016)

MarkinPhx said:


> I enjoyed the series also. The actress  who played the warden was great with the role. I think I do remember reading that it was a remake of an older Australian series over on IMDB.



Have you finished all 4 seasons?


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes I have. Lot's of twists !


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 21, 2016)

I discovered it on Netflix earlier this summer.  Binge watch through first 3 seasons before the 4th was even on.  WOW..will not give a spoiler, but was not expecting the ending of 4th season.
Lopks like it will be into next year before we see season 5 on Netflix


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 21, 2016)

MarkinPhx said:


> I enjoyed the series also. The actress  who played the warden was great with the role. I think I do remember reading that it was a remake of an older Australian series over on IMDB.



Yes, I think the original was called Prisoner in Cellblock H or something.  You can find full episodes of that on YouTube


----------

